

John Carmack about PVS-Studio - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/n/0090/

======
AndreyKarpov
For those who want to try analyze C++ code, there is a wonderful new trial
mode: <http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0128/> .

